# [MIL] Dogs sink teeth into Iraq military duty - Orlando Sentinel



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.orlandosentinel.com/services/newspaper/printedition/thursday/orl-iraqdog2908may29,0,3255222.story&cid=0&ei=6Ew_SPawPJyGzAS1gaGjAg&usg=AFrqEze9JO-VaUORyaLsncCOEZWyr0fAMQ"><b>Dogs</b> sink teeth into Iraq <b>military</b> duty</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Orlando Sentinel, FL -</font> <nobr>35 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Evans has been <b>working</b> with <b>military dogs</b> for the past eight years, and one of his primary duties is to act as a decoy. One hot Sunday afternoon recently, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

